# Sight swap question



## kg4cpj (Jul 29, 2004)

When using a fixed pin site and adding a scope lense like the sword apex and 4x scope why do I have to sight in my bow every time? Is this normal? Or should I be able to put the lens in and be good? Any info would be helpful. Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## redboyd7 (Nov 5, 2010)

No it is not normal. Do you use a rear peep? What type release?


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Depends on the glass really. More specifically, how well the center is ground to be optically centered. If the optical center is slightly off in the lens your POV on the target can be a little different when viewed through the lens versus just using the pins. So you may not be able to just slap the lens in and expect the arrow to hit the same place as the bare pin. But, it should be consistent, as long as you can install the lens in the same position each time.

>>------->


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

CHPro is right,if you are removing the lens everytime you shoot, it will change.You are better off getting two housings and dedicating one to the lens.Then get two scope mounting blocks and you can then interchange them without having to resight each one in everytime.But it sounds like you have a fixed sight?,and then just put the lens in everytime?,then you will want to mark the lens somehow so you can install it in the exact place each time you put it in.This will hopefully eliminate the differences in how the lens is ground and the sight picture should be the same each time you use it.maybe just a small mark on the edge of the lens then a corresponding one on the housing to line them both up together.Hope this helps.


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Also consider a high power rifle scope, when you go from say a 3x power and then crank it up to a 9x power it does change impact on some scopes!!! Ken


----------



## litegun (Jan 1, 2003)

Only the cheap ones do that Ken.
litegun:teeth:


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Have you seen my paycheck!?!?!!?


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Thats OK Ken we allready know that Sally makes waaaaay more than you do,you dont have to make her feel bad about it.LOL


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

You find a way for her to make a lil bit more and I'll feel real good then!!!! Ken


----------



## kg4cpj (Jul 29, 2004)

Yes It is a fixed site, I do use a peep. I guess i never thought about how the lens is ground. Thanks for all the info. I will probably be in the market for a total scope setup. Anyone got one for cheap? I want to try it out Im not sure if I will like shooting a scope. Not sure if I want to move up to freestyle class. I do love to shoot with the bowhunter guys. Thanks for all the replies. Happy New Year!!


----------



## 2fingers (Feb 2, 2006)

Lighting will also affect where you hit.


----------

